# Woops - I'll try again....Grandad ended-up in the ditch



## jackhandy (26 Sep 2012)

....Tried to edit & the lot disappeared.....& it wouldn't let me delete the post 



Took my new helmet camera (ACT20) on a family day out on the Camel Trail:

Lovely day; stopped at Wadebridge for icecreams before heading back to Dunmere.

Stopped beside Gran, put my foot down & went straight down the nettle-covered ditch 

.... And I couldn't even swear, because I had Shorty on behind, in the trail buggy 

The camera works well & the original footage is very good quality for less than £50


----------



## byegad (26 Sep 2012)

Brave man, many a chap would have quietly forgotten where the file was and hoped nobody ever found out.


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2012)

I've never done anything like that  honest !


----------



## jackhandy (26 Sep 2012)

By the way -The splodge at the top of the frame is fly guts. Nothing to do with the picture quality.


----------



## snorri (26 Sep 2012)

No sympathy from gran' I notice.


----------



## Willie Erskine (24 Oct 2012)

My missus did something similar years back in Leanachan Forest nr Fort William. Stopped to blether and put left foot down. Only trouble was she had stopped at a ditch and the 3 foot depth won out on her leg length. Still gets a laugh from the kids (ok, and me) even now.


----------



## Arch (27 Oct 2012)

Been there, done that. In my case, I ended up upside down in the ditch under a hedge, still 'on' the bike - feet on pedals, saddle between legs, gripping the bars, wheels spinning idly...

I wish I'd had a video of it happening from behind or something, must have looked hilarious!


----------

